# Michigan board awfull quite.??



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey Jacks whats the season looking like up there? Anyone?


----------



## madharp58 (Mar 20, 2013)

In Lansing Area. Got here about an hour before dark. Hit area that was hot last year near Lansing. Is real dry here. Lilacs, Apple trees, May Apples, Violets, all look good but moss looks burnt. Headed further North in the morning...


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Good luck, looks like rain coming in later today. Let me know how you do. Thanks


----------



## madharp58 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ended up hunting some bottoms around Lansing and a few Apple Trees up on top. Found some yellows and some grays (65). Went to a new section of the woods we normally hunt but completely different area so alot of time spent reading the area. Was scared to go north and get shutout....


----------

